# Light meter recommendations?



## crimbfighter (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm thinking of picking up a light meter, specifically for off camera flash. I do want one that measures percentage of flash vs. ambient, but other than that, I'm open to suggestions. Up till now, I've winged it with exposure and adjusted via image review, but I'd like to get a bit more planful, and I think a light meter would be a good start. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Bill Zidis (Jul 18, 2017)

Seconic...Expensive but accurate


----------



## chuasam (Jul 18, 2017)

Sekonic L478. I use a L358 but that's discontinued


----------



## tirediron (Jul 18, 2017)

At last count I had a Sekonic 758, Minolta Flash V and a Luna Pro F.  Of all of them, I actually like the Minolta best.  Buy a used one, you save a LOT of $$, and if it's an older model, make sure it uses a "normal" battery (current button cell, 'AA' or similar, not some old mercury cell).


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2017)

insane prices on a $20 device.  wait till YoungNuo finds out about this...


----------



## Derrel (Jul 18, 2017)

Definitely consider a second hand or used light meter. I saw a Minolta flash meter IV F last week at pro photo supply for $95 used they had a couple others at 125 used. Online there are some very good videos from the Sekonic company, showing the benefits of their percentage of ambient to flash readout system. I get why you might want that. That would be nice. My ancient Minolta makes me do all the math in my head


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 18, 2017)

I have a Sekonic L-508.  Had it at least 15 years now.  They are pricier but they work.  If you could find a used one I would jump on it.  I looked at the new Sekonic's a couple weeks ago.  Let's just I'm glad I don't have to replace mine right now.

Keh has a good selection of them right now!  Many models of different manufacturers.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 18, 2017)

The L-358 is popular and holds its value in the used market. 
Sekonic L-358 Flash Master Light Meter


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies. It seems Sekonic is the most recommended brand. I was looking at them already, along with a couple others. I hadn't thought about buying used, so thanks for that idea! It looks like there are a few used Minolta's for sale, at about half the price of the Sekonics, that I'll have to look into.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 21, 2017)

I take it back! My friend just showed me the his Lumu light meter. I need one now 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2017)

I am gonna' do a post on the light meter I bought last weekend!!!! Sekonic? Minolta? Gossen? Hells no--General Electric, circa 1950! Almost the same model I bought as a boy, back in 1975! And the thing is actually in working order! A selenium meter that still lives!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I am gonna' do a post on the light meter I bought last weekend!!!! Sekonic? Minolta? Gossen? Hells no--General Electric, circa 1950! Almost the same model I bought as a boy, back in 1975! And the thing is actually in working order! A selenium meter that still lives!


Yeah, well you just cursed it by talking about it.


----------



## cgw (Jul 22, 2017)

Sekonic 508/558/758 models are pretty much bomb-proof, though the 558 seems to hit the price/features sweet spot. I'm not a huge fan of the now-old Minolta meters. Bought two and both crapped out quick due to bum circuit boards. Bad luck or age-related decay?  Never had a nano-second of grief from the 3 Sekonic products I use.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 22, 2017)

cgw said:


> Sekonic 508/558/758 models are pretty much bomb-proof, though the 558 seems to hit the price/features sweet spot. I'm not a huge fan of the now-old Minolta meters. Bought two and both crapped out quick due to bum circuit boards. Bad luck or age-related decay?  Never had a nano-second of grief from the 3 Sekonic products I use.


Good to know, thanks!


----------

